# Wels fischen in der Donau



## fib-altenberg (5. April 2006)

Hi!!!
Ich bin relativ neu hier im Board.

Ich komme aus der nähe von Linz und befische die Donau + Industriehafen (Linz).

Ich möchte heuer verstärkt auf Wels angeln.

Ich habe das Board schon ein bißchen durchstöbert und gesehen, dass es einige Wels-spezis gibt die mir hoffentlich weiterhelfen können. Jetzt zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen:

Ich stelle mir die Frage ob ich mehr chancen habe einen Wels zu fangen wenn ich es direkt in der Donau (Strömung) versuche oder in einem von den drei Hafenbecken. Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung diesbezüglich.

Wenn man in der Strömung fischt, soll man es eher am Rand oder weiter draussen versuchen.

Welche montagen könnt ihr mir für das Strömungsfischen bzw. für das Fischen in den Hafenbecken (ca. 5-8m tief) empfehlen.
Unter Berücksichtigung, dass ich kein Boot einsetzen darf.

Danke im Voraus
Christof


----------



## leipziger21 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@ fib-altenberg

ich würde es mit der u-pose versuchen





quelle : http://www.angelseite-koeln.de
zu deiner frage wo ich denke das du direkt in der donau(strömung) schon alleine keine chance hast die montage dort zu halten.wenn du weist wo kanten,löcher etc sind dann würde ich es da versuchen eine andere möglichkeit wäre dann noch das aktive fischen auf wels sprich spinnfischen


----------



## richard (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Servus  Christof!:m 

Super Homepage.#6  
Wir werden es dieses Jahr etwas weiter unten an der Donau, bei Abwinden, auf Wels probieren. Da wir aber selbst dort noch keinen gefangen haben, gibt es leider noch keine verwertbaren Erkenntnisse. Kräftiges PH!

Ritschie


----------



## stockfisch (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Hallo Christof,

|welcome: hier im Board!

Also so richtig Erfahrung hab ich in Österreich in der Donau noch nicht sammelnn können, habe leider bis jetzt Waller eher beim Aalfischen fangen können. Gezielt darauf war ich in der Donau (bisher) selten - wird sich aber dieses Jahr ändern. 
Prinzipiell ist die von leipziger21 beschriebene U-Posen Montage schon ein guter Tip. Das Problem ist eben, dass man bei uns nirgends wirklich mit Boot fischen kann, somit hast du immer Schwierigkeiten, den Köder in der Strömung zu halten (ausser du fischt am Grund) bzw. den Köder rauszubringen.
Eine Alternative wäre der Sideplaner und normaler Posen-Montage. Dazu findest du von Werner (Posengucker) und mir ein paar Beiträge weiter unten. 
Die Hafenbecken selbst sind immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut, hab letztes Jahr etwas von einem 1,70er mitbekommen, schon nicht schlecht #6. Der biss beim Spinnfischen auf einen Blinker. Ansosnten hat man auch hier und da was gehört, in wie weits stimmt weiss ich nicht. 

Hoffe dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben,  vielleicht sehn wir uns mal am Wasser ..


----------



## fib-altenberg (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Danke vorest für eure Antworten.

Ich habe bei den Antworten zwischen den Zeilen herausgelesen, dass ich es eher in den Hafenbecken probieren soll und nicht in der donau, da dort das Halten der Montage ohne Boje schwierig ist.

Wobei ich mir denke , dass das Halten der Montage ab einem Gewicht von 200g klappen müßte. 

Falls jemand trotzdem noch gute Ideen oder Erfahrungen beim Wels fischen in einem Fluss gemacht hat bitte mir sagen.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an leipziger21 für die super Grafik.

thx Christof


----------



## Birger (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Also ich würds eher nicht im Hafen probieren, sondern im Fluss. Suche dann ruhige Abschnitte mit Strömungskanten und Unterwasserstruktur (Buhnen!). Zwar schwieriger zu befischen, aber ich denke dass sich dort mehr Fische aufhalten.


----------



## buddy01 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

hi gonzo 

einen walli im hafen zu fangen ist sicher möglich, aber sehr schwer. es sind angeblich einige "riesen" drinnen die auch schon gezielt befischt wurden, aber nie gefangen, soweit ich informiert bin. meine vermutung ist, daß die häfen ihnen als ruhegebiete dienen und zum rauben ziehn sie zur donau raus. auch dort der köfi eher von einem hecht genommen als von einem walli.

die besten chancen auf waller sind meiner meinung nach auch draussen in der donau - an den strömungskanten und in den löchern.  die löcher muss man meistens jedes jahr wieder neu finden, da durch die hochwasser "die karten meist wieder neu gemischt" werden. die strömung sollte an den kanten kein allzu grosses problem sein. krallenblei ist nur in seltenen fällen notwendig.  

was ich dir auf jedenfall empfehle ist, die ziele nicht zu hoch zu stecken und gleich einen riesen köfi dran zu hängen. als ich von den kleinen wallis die nase sozusagen voll hatte und die köder in ordentlicher waller-tradition eher GROSS wählte, wars komplett sense mit wallern.. nicht einen einzigen biss. ich glaub, daß liegt auch daran, daß grosse köder in der strömung nicht so gut "spielen" wie kleinere. am fängigsten ist da sicher noch ein ordentliches tauwurmbündel über grund!

hoffe, daß dir der grosse wurf gelingt, der mir in dem wasser bislang ausblieb  möglich ist er auf alle fälle, da bin ich mir sicher.. und heuer bin ich den wallis auch wieder auf den fersen 

lg
buddy


----------



## fib-altenberg (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@buddy
hi!
wie klein die welt oft nicht sein kann. es freut mich, dass du auch im board bist.
du sprichtst von löchern, wie findest du die????

ansonsten bin ich auch eher deiner meinung, dass die welse in die donau ziehen um dort zu rauben.
am besten wird sein wenn ich mein glück in der donau und im hafen versuche.

vielleicht sehen wir uns wieder einmal an der donau.

lg christof


----------



## fishmike (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Hi,
@fib-altenberg: wo fischst du wenn du in der donau draußen fischst?
Ich bin jetzt regelmäßig Spinnfischen auf waller unterhalb des Abwindener Kraftwerks. Aber außer dass die Karpfen 2 Meter vor einen Füßen springen habe ich noch nichts beobachen können was auf einen Waller hindeuten könnte.
Wie schauts bei dir aus? Schon irgendwelche Erkenntnisse gewonnen wo wie was geht?

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Achim_68 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Hallo fib-altenberg,

rob ist einer der Silurus-Experten, die mir spontan zum Thema einfallen. Er angelt fast ausschliessl,ch in einem Altarm der Donau bei Altenwörth(?).
Schreib ihm doch mal ne PM - er kann dir bestimmt weiterhelfen


----------



## fib-altenberg (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@fishmike
hallo ich fische im revier _"Pleschingerrecht - rechte Seite und Häfen Linz"._

auf wels habe ich es heuer noch nicht sehr intensiv probiert, da es in diesem revier erst ab 1.juni erlaubt ist mit köderfischen, spinner, ... zu fischen. im mai herrscht ein generelles, von mir nicht verstandenes fisch verbot (da ja sowieso jede fischart seine individuelle schonzeit hat#c ).

wenn ich auf wels geangelt habe, dann habe ich es mit einem wurmbündel und mit u-pose in der donau beim sport-yacht-hafen probiert. aber leider ohne nennenswerten erfolg|kopfkrat .
aber wie wir ja wissen: "die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt".

ich wollte mir im vorfeld wasserkarten für die donau besorgen, um eventuelle untiefen usw. leichter zu finden. ich wurde diesbezüglich auch fündig (http://www.doris.bmvit.gv.at/index.php?id=2513&L=0). das problem ist nur, dass diese karten nicht vollständig sind. denn die genauen tiefenmessungen wurden nur in manchen abschnitten der donau durchgeführt (der abschnitt linz ist leider nicht dabei #q ).


----------



## fishmike (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@fib-altenberg
Das heißt du fischt auf der Linzer Seite. Das ist mir zu weit zu fahren, daher bin ich auf der Urfahraner Seite.
In Abwinden darf man Gott sei Dank immer Fischen - ein Monat nicht fischen ist wirklich richtig schlimm.
Kennst du niemanden der ein Boot mit Echolot hat? Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer richtig guten Stelle.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## buddy01 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@fib-altenberg
hi, ja so klein ist die welt 

diese löcher zu finden ist meist zufall. entweder durch infos von anderen anglern, oder sie fallen einem durch zufall beim grundangeln auf.  das mit den tiefenkarten is gar keine so schlechte idee, allerdings sind meiner meinung nach die kleinen löcher welche eigentlich nicht in diesen karten zu finden sind erfolgversprechender. meiner meinung nach liegt das daran, daß in den kleinen löcher die futterfische unserer wallis beheimatet sind und diese dann auf den raubzügen auch dort aufgesucht werden. 

@fishmike
hi, auf welcher seite in abwinden "spinnst" du? meiner meinung nach ist die astener seite extrem vielversprechend.


----------



## Drohne (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo fib-altenberg,
> 
> rob ist einer der Silurus-Experten, die mir spontan zum Thema einfallen. Er angelt fast ausschliessl,ch in einem Altarm der Donau bei Altenwörth(?).
> Schreib ihm doch mal ne PM - er kann dir bestimmt weiterhelfen


 
Guter Ratschlag aber die Antwort vom Rob dauert etwas, denn er drillt im Moment im PO einen Urian. :m 

Auch der Posengucker Werner ist in diesem Gebiet ein sehr großer Experte, der ist übrigens auch Donaufischer in AW und hat mit diesen Burschen noch eine Rechnung offen|wavey:


----------



## fishmike (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*



			
				buddy01 schrieb:
			
		

> @fib-altenberg
> hi, auf welcher seite in abwinden "spinnst" du? meiner meinung nach ist die astener seite extrem vielversprechend.



Hi,
ich fische auf der Abwindner Seite, bin aber auch schon am überlegen ob ich nicht öfter auf die andere Seite schaue, denn da gibts stellenweise eine richtig starke Kehrströmung, allerdings ist da immer das Problem wie man hinkommt, denn mit dem Auto darf man nicht fahren.

Wo fischst du denn?

mfg
MICHI


----------



## buddy01 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@fishmike
hi, ich hab in abwinden schon überall gefischt.
vor 2 jahren hab ich die astener seite für mich entdeckt, war aber leider auch nicht sehr oft dort angeln, da zuviel arbeitsstress 

 mit dem auto kann man dort eigentlich relativ nahe dran. da man ja beim kraftwerk parken kann, dann geht nach dem schranken rechts die strasse zum wasser runter. das sind gerade mal 5 min gehzeit, also nicht so arg.


----------



## fishmike (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@buddy
ist dort die Strömung nicht ziemlich stark? Dort darf man ja fast bis ans Kraftwerk ran oder muss man einen Mindestabstand einhalten?
Was fängt man dort alles? Barben, Blaunasen, Zander?

Vielleicht sehn wir uns ja mal an der Donau, war heute wieder Spinnfischen unterwegs, schon den 3. Abend hintereinander nichts erwischt, jetzt wirds dann eindlich Zeit für den ersten Mai-Hecht.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## buddy01 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

hi fishmike,
also fangen wird man dort sicher alles können. das erste mal hab ichs dort zb. mit stoppel probiert, ganz nah am ufer versteht sich.  hat prompt eine riesige karausche gebissen. das hat mich dann etwas wach gerüttelt, daß selbst den vermeintlich gemütlicheren fischen die starke strömung nichts ausmacht. hab auch mal 2 schöne forellen gefangen. aber ich glaube, daß man dort alles fängt,weil die fische dort auf futtersuche sind.schliesslich geht dort auch das abwasser von der kläranlage rein. was auch der grund ist, warum die 2 forellen weiterschwimmen durften 

grundsätzlich könnte man bis zum kw fischen. ist aber glaub ich nicht erlaubt und ich hab für michselber auch immer einen sicherheitsabstand eingehalten. aufzupassen ist auch wenn sie die am weitesten entfernte schleuse aufmachen dann können etw. wuchtigere wellen ans ufer kommen auf die man immer aufpassen sollte, wenn man ganz am ufer steht.

zwecks dem mai-hecht, kann ich dir für abwinden nur den tipp geben, daß du's mit kleinen ködern probierst. mini wobbler (3 cm) und kleine spinner, oder kleine gufi's (5cm) hab damit schon einige schöne hechte landen können (der größte war 107cm) mit grösseren ködern war ich bislang erfolglos.  anstatt eines stahlvorfaches verwende ich wenns gezielt auf hechte geht, ein kurzes stück geflochtener schnur. diese muss man womöglich nach einem hechtdrill auswechseln, hab aber damit auch noch keinen fisch verloren. (sollte so in der stärke 0.25-0,35 sein) damit hält das vorfach auf jedenfall bis zur landung und der vorteil ist, daß der köder durch das weiche vorfachmaterial besser "spielen" kann.

lg
buddy


----------



## fishmike (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Hi,
hab jetzt wirklich schon alles mögliche probiert, aber derzeit scheinen die Mäule der Hechte einfach vernagelt zu sein. Es geht einfach nichts, da kann man fischen mit welchem Köder man will. :c 
Aber mal abwarten, dass kann sich oft sehr schnell ändern, aber ich denke das liegt an den vielen Futterfische, die es derzeit einfach gibt.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Fischerforum (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Ich würde auch die Montage vom LEIPZIGER vorschlagen! Fische auch so in Seen! Natürlich kannst du das alles auch mit einer Wasserkugel machn und an der Oberfläche Fischen! Ich fülle immer Zwickblei in die Wasserkugel da es bei Wellengang immer ein schönes Geräusch macht!!

Petri Heil bei deinen Angelversuchen!!


----------



## klausberger (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Hallo zusammen!
Zum Thema Welsfischen in der Donau: Probiere es mal von einem Hafensporn mit einem Schwimmer, den du weit stromab treiben lässt. Entweder mit Tauwürmern oder Köfi etwa einen bis einenhalb Meter über Grund. Du brauchst auf alle Fälle eine lange und brettharte Rute dafür, weil wenn du die Montage an die 100 m abtreiben lässt musst du einen gewaltigen Anschlag durchbringen; geflochtene sowieso Pflicht.
Mein Kollege hat damit gute Erfolge verzeichnen können in der Donau bei Ybbs.
mfg
Klaus


----------



## fib-altenberg (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@klausberger
Danke für deinen Tipp, hört sich interessant an. Ich befürchte nur wenn ich den Schwimmer 100m abtreiben lasse, dass eventueller Schiffverkehr vom Hafen oder in den Hafen meine Schnur kreuzen könnte. Hast du auf dieses Problem auch vielleicht eine Antwort?

Weiters könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Schwimmer zu nahe ans Ufer gelangt.
Ich habe das mal schnell zkizziert.


----------



## klausberger (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Hallo!
Das Problem mit den Schiffen habe ich in diesem Fall nicht; denn der Hafen den wir befischen, da fährt mal alle paar Tage ein Schiff aus und ein. Und klar, die Montage wird immer wieder Richtung Ufer treiben. hier hilft nur die Rute Richtung Freiwasser auszulegen und mal alle paar meter wieder mal die Drift stoppen, dann treibt sie wieder raus.
Zu deiner schönen Skizze muss ich noch hinzufügen, dass der Hafen in dem ich fische die Strömung so Richtung Freiwasser zieht, dass ich damit keine Probleme habe.
mfg


----------



## fib-altenberg (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@klausberger
Um das Problem mit den Schiffen zu beseitigen, müsste eigentlich eine Grundmontage mit U-Pose auch funktionieren (1-2m über Grund) oder habt ihr mit Grundmontagen eher schlechtere Efahrungen gemacht?


----------



## buddy01 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@fib-altenberg.
mit der u-posenmontage bei den hafenausfahrten habe ich selber keine so gute erfahrung gemacht. das problem dabei ist nämlich, daß durch zb. verbeifahrende schiffe, die strömung dort sehr oft wechselt und sich dadurch die u-pose meistens verheddert hat. u-pose verwende ich nur, wenn ich in konstanter strömung angle. für die hafenausfahrten würde ich auch eher die pose empfehlen. das problem mit hereinfahrenden schiffen is am "2er spitz" relativ gering und falls doch, ist das einholen und neu auslegen der posemontage relativ einfach und unproblematisch.

das lästige daran ist eher, daß man mit der pose hier durchaus viel gewässerfläche befischt und somit anglern die dort in der nähe auch fischen bzw. fischen wollen die angelei erschwert...


----------



## stockfisch (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Hallo Christof,

ich kenne beide 'Spitz' relativ gut, beginne dort immer meine Spinnfischtouren bzw.  bin ich am Handelshafenspitz schon des öfteren Fischen gewesen. Also beim  Handelshafenspitz hast du das Problem, dass du den Stoppel sicher nicht so tief stellen kannst ohne beim Hinaustreiben einen Hänger zu riskieren. Ich habe dort meine Versuche mit Sideplanern gemacht und ohne wasserlöslichen PV-Schlauch den ich als zusätzlichen Stopperknoten verwendet habe wirds nix -> da hast du direkt am Spitz einfach zuviele Felsen im Wasser .. alternativ könntest du in Richtung 'Bartok' (das grosse Schiff, wo sich die Schlepper anhängen) gehen .. da ists gleich am Ufer relativ tief und du kommst mit einem gefühlvollen Wurf weit genug raus)
Beim Winderhafenspitz hast du nicht so das  Problem mit den Felsen, da ists aber einfach generell die ersten paar Meter nicht so tief. 
Im Prinzip hast du eh nur die zwei Möglichkeiten, (Planerboards mit) Stoppel oder  U-Pose und ein Prachialwurf 
Wo es mir sehr interessant aussieht ist gegenüber vom Winterhafenspitz, da ists durch die Werft gleich am Ufer sehr tief und es gibt zwei tiefe Löcher (ein Bekannter von mir ist das mal mitn Echolot abgefahren) , nur weiss ich nicht genau, wie man da nach hinten kommt bzw. obs die Besitzer dulden, dass man durch ihr Grundstück durchläuft.
Auf jeden Fall kann ich das Ende der Laichzeit schon gar nicht mehr erwarten um meinen ersten Donau-Wels-Ansitz dieses Jahr zu starten .. vielleicht sehn wir uns ja mal am Wasser.


----------



## fib-altenberg (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@stockfisch

Danke für deine Infos. Es hört sich so an als hättest du erfahrung im Hafen bzw. am Spitz. Denn das Problem mit den Untiefen am Spitz kenne ich auch.
Das mit dem Siteplaner hört sich interessant an, wäre bestimmt einen Versuch wert.

Die von dir angesprochene heisse Stelle für Welse gegenüber vom Winterhafenspitz kommt mir auch sehr "verdächtig" vor. Ich habe auch von solchen Löchern dort gehört (von einem Berufstaucher).
Hast du eine Ahnung wieviele Meter das vom Winterhafenspitz zum Werfen sind? Ich schätze so um die 80-90 Meter. Man könnte es auch eventuell mit einer Knochenmontage versuchen, wenn man von der anderen Seite nicht rankommt.

Vielleicht bis bald am Wasser


----------



## fishmike (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Hi Leute,
war heute in Abwinden um auf Karpfen anzufüttern für einen Ansitz morgen und hab einen Bekannten getroffen, der vor ca. 14 Tagen 2 Welse landen konnte. Der kleinere hatte 75, der größere immerhin 121cm. Beide auf 3 Tauwürmer im Hauptstrom präsentiert.
Zumindest einmal ein Zeichen dass es in Abwinden doch Welse gibt...

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Räuberschreck (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@ alle Donaufischer

Es ist nun ja schon einige Monate her, als dieses Thema eröffnet wurde. Nun hätte ich gerne gewusst, ob es schon irgendwelche Erfolge auf Wels im Raum Linz gibt???

Mir selbst läuft es in der Donau nicht besonders auf Wels!

Ich hoffe wenigstens von Euch einige Erfolgsnachrichten zu hören!

Petri Heil
Martin


----------



## buddy01 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

hi räuberschreck, 

in der donau bei uns siehts heuer gar nicht gut aus. zumindest nicht was ich so mitbekommen hab. aufgrund der schlechten fangsituation, hab ichs mir auch erspart heuer öfter mal in der donau zu angeln. erst vor 2 wochen hatte ichs wieder mal mit der knochenmonate ohne erfolg probiert. von einem anglerfreund der eigentlich voriges jahr das eine odere andere welschen so um 1m gefangen hat, hat heuer auch erst eine ziemlich schlechte saison mit nur 2 welsen, 60 & 80cm hingelegt.
was mir aufgefallen ist, daß seit der 1nen woche wo die extreme hitzewelle war, raubfischmäßig komplett eingebrochen ist 

dann bin ich mal gespannt wie's den anderen ergangen ist...


----------



## fib-altenberg (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@all

Genau so wie buddy schon geschrieben hat, heuer ist eine der schwächsten Raubfischsaisonen bei mir gewesen. Obwohl ich sagen muß, dass ich heuer (bis jetzt) oft an der Donau war.
Auf Wels war auch fast jedes mal eine Rute ausgelegt.
Mit dem Köder habe ich auch viel experimentiert (Tauwürmer, Köfi, Putenherzen, Tintenfische, ....)
Ich habe die Köder mit U-Pose und mit Schwimmer angeboten, in der Strömung sowie in den Hafenbecken.

Bin sogar mit der Luftmatratze herumgeschwommen um die Köder in Position zu bringen, .........................
............. aber ich habe heuer noch keinen Biss auf Wels verzeichnen können.


----------



## martin k (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Hi Leute!

Auch ich habe die ganze Saison viel in der Donau auf Wels gefischt und konnte keinen Biss verbuchen (ausgenommen meinen PB-Hecht auf einer Köfi-Tauwurm-Kombi an der U-Po-Montage).
Was die übrigen Räuber angeht, decken sich meine Erfahrungen mit denen von Buddy...Mai/Juni/Anfang Juli waren gut bis sehr gut, dann kam der Einbruch...
Ich denke das z.Z. einfach ein totales Überangebot an Kleinfischen vorhanden ist.
Was den bevorstehenden Herbst angeht bin ich allerdings zuversichtlich...die - bereits gesichteten - Kormorane, sowie die anderen Wasservögel  werden es schon richten...

Petri Heil
Martin


----------



## buddy01 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

habt ihr eigentlich heuer noch woanders auf wels geangelt, als in der donau? wie is es euch da ergangen?
ich hab noch einen see, an dem ich meine bisschen angelzeit verbracht habe. bis zu dem besagen einbruch hatte ich dort zumindest ein paar schöne wels"erlebnisse". rausgekriegt hab ich aber leider nur ein baby mit ca. 50 *g*


----------



## Räuberschreck (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Servus Buddy01

Mir ist es heuer für österreichische Verhältnisse gar net so schlecht auf Wels gegangen!

Siehe dazu meinen Bericht. Welse in Kärtnen fangen - kein Problem!

Ausser dem besagten Bericht sind dann noch ein paar am Ossiachersee gegangen, war aber gegenüber den Vorjahren net berühmt.

Im Frühjahr war ich in Spanien auf Zanderfang (ohne Welszeug) und hatte dort einen Beifang von 167 cm - das war vielleicht ein geiler Drill am feinen Zanderzeug!!

Petri Heil


----------



## fib-altenberg (18. August 2007)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

hallo,

ich möchte mich kurz erkundigen, wie es bei euch um das welsfischen (fangen) in der donau steht.

ich konnte heuer, bis jetzt nur relativ bescheidene exemplare verzeichnen:

27.04.07......85cm
gestern........40cm und 81cm

leider gibt es keine fotos, da meine digicam aus dem letzten skiurlaub nicht mehr mit nach hause wollte.#q

...aber diese fänge zeigen, dass welse vorort sind und, dass eventuell mit kapitaleren welsen zu rechnen ist.
--> oder stimmt diese theorie nicht, wenn jungwelse gefangen werden, dass auch große exemplare nicht weit sein können???


----------



## andreas0815 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

*Hallo,*


|good:auch ich habe bis jetzt viel in der Donau auf Wels gefischt und konnte keinen größeren Biss verbuchen (ausgenommen mein 42 er auf Tauwurmbündel).
Was die übrigen Räuber angeht, war bei mir bis jetzt tote Hose.Ich denke das zur Zeit einfach mehr als ein überangebot an Köderfischen vorhanden ist.

Was sagt ein altes Sprichwort???????????????

..................*es kann nur noch besser werden*!!!!!!!!!!#6

--------------------kommt Zeit kommt Rat-------------


*Wer nicht angelt, fängt auch nichts.*
*Wer beim Angeln nichts fängt, hat etwas gelernt.*
*Wer Angelt und fängt, ist ein glücklicher Mensch.*



____________________Gruß Andreas


----------



## Drohne (20. August 2007)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Hier einer der schneller als die Carps waren  

http://img409.*ih.us/img409/8313/welsmitzweifrolicstq1.jpg
Shot with

Köder waren zwei steinharte Frolics auf 2er Haken. Momentan bin ich ich auf der Jagt nach seinem Opa.:vik:


----------



## sorgiew (20. August 2007)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

das ist ja ein geiles bild - in der steiermark am mayerteich (fluttendorf) ist der top wels köder boilies mit bananengeschmack.


----------



## andreas0815 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*



Drohne schrieb:


> Hier einer der schneller als die Carps waren
> 
> http://img409.*ih.us/img409/8313/welsmitzweifrolicstq1.jpg
> Shot with
> ...


 
*Hallo,*

|schild-g zu deinem Exemplar!

Fischt du nur mit Frolics auf Waller?|bigeyes



____________Gruß Andreas


----------



## Drohne (21. August 2007)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

@ andreas0815



> Fischt du nur mit Frolics auf Waller?|bigeyes


An sich bin ich mit zwei Frolics lediglich auf Carps aus, aber immer wieder bekomme ich Bisse die ich mir einfach nicht erklären kann. Vermutlich sind dies Wallers.|kopfkrat 

Bin Donaufischer und fische also dementsprechend derb, zB 40er Mono, usw. In Hinkunft kommt auf eine BBLC Rolle eine 60er -lege mit Boot aus- und einige Frolics auf eine Kette.

An sich ist Frolic natürlich nicht deeer Welsköder, aber als Allesfresser, warum nicht?


----------



## Harca (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Fahr nach Batina / Kroatien Fisch vom treibenden Boot in max Tiefeneinstellung von 4m mit 100er Blei ohne Vorfach 2-3 Blutegel eignen sich als Köder ausgezeichnet.
lass dein Boot mit zwei Ruten ausgelegt abtreiben und benutze das Wallerholz mit ca 3 Schlägen pro Minute 
Wenn du vom sogenannten "Niagara" gebiet ausgehend ca 2 km abgetrieben bist und keinen Biss hattest - Wieder Motor starten und zum Ausgangspunkt zurückfahren. Wieder Köder ca 4m zu Wasser lassen und wieder abtreiben. vergiss nicht, daß du deine Ruten sicherst, denn der Biss kommt oft so sehr intensiv, so daß bereits in waller mit Gewicht von 5kg deine Rute ins wasser zieht.

Vergiss das Löcher suchen, denn dort wo der Wels wohnt, dort frist er normal nicht .

Zum Fressen steigt er normalerweise auf und durch das Waller Holz Geräusch wird er animiert, sich in die Höhe zu Schrauben um die verm. Beute zu schnappen  Also viel Spaß und (schneid bei den Blutegeln vor Monatage mit deinen Fischmesser die Saugnäpfe ab. 

Petri 

harca   


Viel Spaß Gerhard


----------



## günner (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

darf ich den fred wieder a bisserl ausgraben  hab den am passensten gefunden nach langer suche! 

mich hat das Wallerfieber gepackt. Mein Standort ist Wilhering und ich frag mich welches Revier ich für meine ersten rudimentären Wallerversuche in der Donau (als BLUTIGER Donau-Anfänger) wählen sollte. Ist wer so lieb und gibt mir einen Tipp? Hab ich in OÖ überhaupt noch irgendwo Chancen auf einen Waller? 

Schätze mal das Donau A mit den beiden Bundesstraßen rechts und links nicht so der Bringer sein wird wobei ich die Schotterbänke ziemlich gemütlich finde, wenn ich dort meinen Hund ins Wasser lasse  Aber der Rotzlöffel bleibt sowieso daheim weil mir der nur dem Köfi nachrennen würde


----------



## buddy01 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

hallo gunner, 

als blutiger donau anfänger wirds natürlich schwierig mit dem ersten donau-waller .. aber wenn du dich nicht entmutigen lässt ist auch das möglich. wichtig ist das durchhaltevermögen. 

Donau A, speziell die Schotterbänke sind bequem zum angeln, aber vermutlich nicht die top-Wallerstellen, da extrem seicht. Auch wenn die Waller den Weißfischen dort sicher nachstellen. Ich habe es selbst ein Jahr ausprobiert, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Viel erhofft hätte ich mir vor 2 Jahren von Landshaag - allerdings war ich auch dort erfolglos. 

Am "erfolgreichsten" war ich bisher noch immer in Abwinden und im Pleschinger Recht. Diese Gewässer kenne ich aber auch schon   viele Jahre - je nach Gewässersituation (Hochwasser, .. ) muss man sich aber auch immer komplett neu einstellen.


----------



## günner (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

werds vermutlich heuer einfach einmal ruhig angehen lassen und mir einfach mit tageskarten ein paar Abschnitte anschaun wo es mir taugt, da die erste donau saison sowieso nur aus lernen und verzweifeln bestehen wird 

Danke für die Info auf jeden Fall


----------



## Ellipse (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wels fischen in der Donau*

Hallo!
am besten wäre es bei Niedrigwasser gewisse Abschnitte zu fotografieren um sie dann in der Saison wenn wieder mehr Wasser ist leichter befischen zu können.


----------

